# Hi guys one of my budgees lost a nail



## Mattbirds (Dec 18, 2021)

Is it alright got caught and came off whilst I was getting scissors to cut the tread. No bleeding, she can stand on it, but was obviously in abit of pain the first day and more just behaviourally little withdrawn, nothing major. How does it look? P.s. Had a budgie die from feeding it lettuce did research on 20 sites, and nobody said to avoid it because I wanted them to have a diverse diet, but not one forum said it could make them starve themselves. It should be the first thing they tell you when you get them. Mines are just seed and protein pellets, not with cuttlefish and vitamin c supplements now and then. Any advice about the nail and just in generall feel horrible that one died love these birds tend to them every day fel ontoo of cleaning but this claw is abit of a worries and the others have quite long nails all only 6months opd


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The picture is not too clear but it looks swollen to me, I would have it looked at by an avian vet to make sure there is no infection or nerve damage. The other nails are too long and need trimming, when the nails are excessively long they can get caught or stuck in things which may be how your bird lost the nail. There is nothing wrong with feeding lettuce, it is not toxic, however if a bird is not accustomed to eating it they will not recognize it as food and it can take a while for them to try it, there was likely something else wrong with the bird, they are masters at hiding illness. You were not giving it only lettuce and nothing else, correct?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Why would you feed a bird just lettuce? 😢


----------



## Mattbirds (Dec 18, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> Why would you feed a bird just lettuce? 😢


Fed it to them whilst i was changing there food bowls and didnt realise they stop eating the seeds if they fill it up


----------



## Mattbirds (Dec 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> The picture is not too clear but it looks swollen to me, I would have it looked at by an avian vet to make sure there is no infection or nerve damage. The other nails are too long and need trimming, when the nails are excessively long they can get caught or stuck in things which may be how your bird lost the nail. There is nothing wrong with feeding lettuce, it is not toxic, however if a bird is not accustomed to eating it they will not recognize it as food and it can take a while for them to try it, there was likely something else wrong with the bird, they are masters at hiding illness. You were not giving it only lettuce and nothing else, correct?


No just put a few pieces in whist I disinfected, and cleaned there the food bowls, and the doc said it was only eating the lettuce. Then, when I put the seed in, it was complete. Can I treat my bird myself im just far away from the vet, and how about clipping? I know about how the blood flows through. Do you shine a light on it and make sure you trim the clear part


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

That is very sad. I hope you have better education now from this forum. 

Veggies are very important but not watery ones 

Thank you for being able to learn. I hope you have beautiful birds in the future


----------



## Mattbirds (Dec 18, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> That is very sad. I hope you have better education now from this forum.
> 
> Veggies are very important but not watery ones
> 
> Thank you for being able to learn. I hope you have beautiful birds in the future


Definetly any tips the reson its was always lettuce is because they didnt eat anything i tried every green and fruit imaginable and nothing , tried every day in differnt ways and nothing


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Next time make sure your veggies are glistening with water. Birds from arid regions instinctively lick up dew.

Present it in kabob form as well !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What did your budgie get its toenail caught in that it ripped off?
Do you have toys with loose threads in the cage? If so, they need to be removed.

The toe looks swollen and really should be treated by an Avian Vet to insure there is no infection.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

